# Ava's Demon



## Mai (Dec 27, 2012)

Is a webcomic that you should definitely read! The art is amazing (really; everything just feels so fitting and thematic and the colors??? I'm not exactly /the definite judge/ of art quality but it really is recognizable as something great), the characters are intriguing (by which I mean _completely perfect_ from the beginning), and the plot just goes and grabs you and speeds up really quickly and. It's just great, okay? There are little movies occasionally, too! They fit in really well, and make everything flow well; they're a huge jump from the individual panels, but it's not like they can't tell a story on their own.

It's easy to catch up on, too! Ava's Demon is a fairly new thing; I don't remember how long it took me to catch up, but forty minutes is a good estimate for most people. It'll probably depend a lot on your internet speed, though; it's entirely images/videos, so it might take time to load. But yeah, it's manageable! It usually updates on Thursdays, but it's on a holiday hiatus until the 11th. It gives you time to catch up, if you don't have much to spare normally!

Ummm quick plot summary: It's about this girl named Ava, who's haunted/cursed by a demon. Also it's the future. I swear it's better than this.

*Content warning: suicide and self harm in general are a thing in this comic!* Most of it is general creepy; there's nothing unusually gory or anything.



Spoiler: Here, look at some of the art! I honestly had no idea what to choose so






















This isn't from the comic but it's art by the author and includes Ava (the one on the right) and it isn't spoilery so:







The one on the left isn't from Ava's Demon.



Does anyone else here also read this?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't, but thanks for the vacation-filler, Mai. Will read.


----------



## Minish (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes! It is a good thing that people should read! :o I haven't read much; I'm really looking forward to it, so I guess I'm saving it as a treat for the right time.

But yes pay attention to Mai here!!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 27, 2012)

This seems really awkward to follow. It doesn't have a feed so I can't put it in Reader and it doesn't post updates on the front page. What gives?


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 27, 2012)

I've had this bookmarked for a long time after seeing it on tumblr somewhere, and i kind of forgot to check it after that. I will definitely check it out!


----------



## Mai (Dec 28, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> I don't, but thanks for the vacation-filler, Mai. Will read.


:D You're more than welcome!



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> This seems really awkward to follow. It doesn't have a feed so I can't put it in Reader and it doesn't post updates on the front page. What gives?


I'm not quite sure, really, and since I've just caught up recently I haven't really gotten a chance to have a problem with it but! There's a link to the latest update (not the latest page) on the main page, for what it's worth, and there is an option to save your progress. There's also a tumblr for Ava's Demon that posts every time there's a new update (although it does do other things) and a twitter account as well.

If nothing else, at least it updates predictably?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 19, 2013)

mimi made me

also I just compared it to drunk, although that made about just as kuch sense in context


----------

